
Why Email List Building Is the Best Killer Sales Strategy - Startup-School
http://startup-school.net/email-list-building/
======
ungzd
Good old email spam rebranded from crime to Killer Sales Strategy. I receive
lots of emails from such startupers, they send me lots of junk every day only
because I registered somewhere long time ago. Not much better than penis
enlargement.

------
TerminalJunkie
I can't comment for everyone but I spend a significant amount of energy
filtering out all advertisements in email. Honestly, for me, there's more
business potential in helping me to stop receiving ads in email than to sell
me something through it.

------
leksak
It's funny that the article includes "you’re setting yourself apart from the
snake oil peddlers of the world" as the writing and the surrounding web page
makes me think of it as nothing other than snake oil.

